# Prime95 V30.3 Build 5



## Muser99 (Sep 9, 2020)

TPU, you posted a new version of Prime95 today, I have downloaded and unzipped this new version but it will not start up on my machines - just nothing and no errors.  I took a look at the GIMP site and version 30 is not there for download.  So what is going on TPU?  Are you Beta testing on us or posting a virus?








						Prime95 (30.9 Build 3) Download
					

Popular system stability test program.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 9, 2020)

@W1zzard ^^



Muser99 said:


> Are you Beta testing on us or posting a virus?


...or was it a simple mistake? 

Either way, I can confirm once downloaded and extracted the program also does not open for me using Win10 2004.


----------



## delshay (Sep 9, 2020)

Having the same problem, It looks like it's the 32 bit version, need 64 bit version.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 9, 2020)

I got it from their FTP: http://www.mersenne.org/ftp_root/gimps/

But you are right, it crashes instantly on my system, too.

I've removed that version for now.


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 9, 2020)

64 bit works OK.  Quick 15 minutes of small FFT.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 11, 2020)

Posted 30.3 Build 6, which fixes the crashing issue (I tested it locally)


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 13, 2020)

I don't know what's better to test an OC with, p95 or LinpackXtreme ? 
Asking in relation to Zen+


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 13, 2020)

AlwaysHope said:


> I don't know what's better to test an OC with, p95 or LinpackXtreme ?
> Asking in relation to Zen+



In semantics I think LinpackX is a slightly more demanding test? P95 is relatively slow to uncover mild instability. But P95 is an excellent stress test if you specifically test Small FFT or a custom length in that range, _and _also actively use your computer for some other things all while the test is running. If it doesn't drop any workers in say 2 hours all while using your computer like that, you should be alright after some further testing. Leaving it overnight without doing anything concurrently on the PC isn't that good a test, and knowing P95 it also draws a monstrous amount of power so leaving it "idle" isn't good news for the light bill all while not always telling you any more than a shorter test.

Quite honestly it shouldn't be a question of one or the other, best to use all of them for a few hours each.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 14, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> In semantics I think LinpackX is a slightly more demanding test? P95 is relatively slow to uncover mild instability. But P95 is an excellent stress test if you specifically test Small FFT or a custom length in that range, _and _also actively use your computer for some other things all while the test is running. If it doesn't drop any workers in say 2 hours all while using your computer like that, you should be alright after some further testing. Leaving it overnight without doing anything concurrently on the PC isn't that good a test, and knowing P95 it also draws a monstrous amount of power so leaving it "idle" isn't good news for the light bill all while not always telling you any more than a shorter test.
> 
> Quite honestly it shouldn't be a question of one or the other, best to use all of them for a few hours each.



Semantics indeed... depends how one defines stability. I've tested OC with LinpackXtreme & never had an OC fail on me during gaming.

Is the usage scenario going to be whereby the system gets hammered on all cores/threads 100%, all the time?
Perhaps getting a more powerful stock cpu in the 1st place would be a better option.


----------



## RichF (Sep 14, 2020)

AlwaysHope said:


> Semantics indeed... depends how one defines stability.


In my opinion, there is only one true definition of stability. True stability is when the part performs according to its design specifications. Anything less is a degree of instability.

However, from a practical standpoint, the risk of corruption from minor instability is sometimes outweighed by the advantages of running out of spec.

I got tired of trying to eliminate instability. I have overclocked a bunch of systems for years and never found true stability from any overclock. I don't believe in overclocking anymore. The fact that chips now do such a good job with turbo and have such limited room for reasonable voltage overclocking beyond stock also makes overclocking a lot less compelling.

People say SLI and Crossfire are dead. Overclocking is close to it. I'll leave it to the pros, like the memory makers that sell overclocked RAM (beyond JEDEC spec).


----------

